# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الحب قدر ام إختيار؟

## الوردة الاردنية

الحب......قدر اماختيار؟ 


الحب هو ما تخفيه دقات القلب تظهره العيون
وليس سوى عاشق من احب السكون
فانه من يصادق الليل والقمروارق
السهر تحت الجفون
وهو من يبكي ويضحك ويداهمه
اليقين والظنون
ومعظم الذين تأسرهم قيودالحب...يكابرون
قليلون هم من لم يقعوا
في الحب ووقع فيه كثيرون
ومن احب صادقا حبيبه عنده لا يهون
وقد تتغير تقاسيم الحياة انما الاحبةلا
يتغيرون.
فكل منهما يلتمس قلب حبيبه الحنون
لكن ظروفا كثيرة قدتجعلهم يفترقون
وعلى منعطفات الحياة يضحكون اويبكون
فمنهم من يبقى وآخرون يذهبون
ومنهم من يبيع والبعض يشترون
غريب هو فن الحب ان عد من الفنون
يبدوالحب هادئاولكن كل ما فيه
يدعو للجنون.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
بعد الكلام عن الحب احببت معرفة وجهة نظركم للحب أهو
قدر ام اختيار؟

----------


## تحية عسكريه

ما بعرف أحيانا بكون قدر وبالصدفة يكون إختيار

----------


## طوق الياسمين

قدر اكيد

كل واحد بـ اخذ نصيبوو  :Bl (35):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*[align=center]بتشكرك وردتنا .. يعطيكِ الف عافية ..

الحب إختيار 

احنا بنختار الشخص اللي بدنا نحبه .. وبنتعلق فيه لأجل الصفات اللي عجبتنا فيه ، بالنسبة للقدر ، فالقدر بتعلق بالأمور العامة ، اما التفاصيل والدقائق في الأمور فأمر إدارتها بإيدنا ، والدليل على هالشي انو رب العالمين جعل بإختيارنا أهم شغلة بالوجود وهي "الدين" ، يعني مثلا المجوسي ما بقدر يوم القيامة يجي ويقول: انا قدري كان اني اصير مجوسي انا شو طالع بإيدي؟!!!!! اللي متل هيك بنرمى بقاع جهنم وخلي كلامه ينفعه بعدها ..!

القصد انو انا قدري بالحياة اني اتزوج فلانة وفلانة .. بس كان اختياري ان اتزوج (س) وما اتفاهم معها واطلقها واتزوج (ص) !!

بتمنى اكون وصلت وجهة نظري .. ومتل دايما وجهة نظري بتمثلني انا وحدي 

وشكرا مرة جديدة وردتنا ..[/align]*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

> *[align=center]بتشكرك وردتنا .. يعطيكِ الف عافية ..
> 
> الحب إختيار 
> 
> احنا بنختار الشخص اللي بدنا نحبه .. وبنتعلق فيه لأجل الصفات اللي عجبتنا فيه ، بالنسبة للقدر ، فالقدر بتعلق بالأمور العامة ، اما التفاصيل والدقائق في الأمور فأمر إدارتها بإيدنا ، والدليل على هالشي انو رب العالمين جعل بإختيارنا أهم شغلة بالوجود وهي "الدين" ، يعني مثلا المجوسي ما بقدر يوم القيامة يجي ويقول: انا قدري كان اني اصير مجوسي انا شو طالع بإيدي؟!!!!! اللي متل هيك بنرمى بقاع جهنم وخلي كلامه ينفعه بعدها ..!
> 
> القصد انو انا قدري بالحياة اني اتزوج فلانة وفلانة .. بس كان اختياري ان اتزوج (س) وما اتفاهم معها واطلقها واتزوج (ص) !!
> 
> بتمنى اكون وصلت وجهة نظري .. ومتل دايما وجهة نظري بتمثلني انا وحدي 
> ...


وجهة نظرك كتير حلوة 
مش عارفة شو بدي احكي هدوء
ضاعت كل العبارات والكلمات في التعليق عن ردك
يسلموا هدوء يسلموا كتير على وجهة النظر الرائعة

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

شكرا لتحية ولكي زمردة على مروركم العطر والمتميز
وردودكم الجميلة

----------


## نبيل بن عادل

شي طبيعي انه قدر 
بس في قدر جميل و قدر مو جميل  :SnipeR (35): 
وانشالله نرزق بقدر جميل  :Cgiving:

----------

